# My new 1997 R33 GTR



## Tinoush (Oct 26, 2009)

I tooke some pictures in the weekend.
want to share it with you guys. :thumbsup:


----------



## aferx (Oct 4, 2005)

Hey very nice dude looks clean good to see you have joined the series 3 club :thumbsup:


----------



## Tinoush (Oct 26, 2009)

Thanks,
i see you have the same color, 
its a great color isn't it


----------



## Wills_GunR33 (May 16, 2009)

Aferx beat me to welcoming you to the Series 3 club then.

Great work looks fantastic, enjoy.


----------



## mr mugen (Jan 11, 2007)

very nice, wheels look good


----------



## Tinoush (Oct 26, 2009)

Thanks guys.

i love the looks of the Series 3.
first i was planing to buy a 34 but i am very happy with this car to.


----------



## Jags (May 20, 2007)

That's stunning. Very simple but effective.


----------



## Topcat (Aug 23, 2007)

very nice fella


----------



## Piggaz (Sep 5, 2002)

33 Series 3 Silver. Love it to bits. The only colour I would have apart from white .

Great looking car! Exactly what a GTR should be. Stock body kit, lowered a smidge and fat offset wheels! Thumbs up here !


----------



## R34nur (Aug 23, 2006)

very clean car i must say .. loving those wheels. Are they buddy club? what size?


----------



## furrywoolyhatuk (Apr 16, 2009)

aferx said:


> Hey very nice dude looks clean good to see you have joined the series 3 club :thumbsup:


So when did ths series 3 form then?! Lol 

Nice car bud, nice pics too.


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Looks pretty damn tough and I am liking the Buddyclub wheels a lot!


----------



## Tinoush (Oct 26, 2009)

Yes they are Gunmetallic P.1 racing from Buddyclub. 18inch and 10J wide.
It came straight from Japan to Holland.
And HKS Hypermax is stiking it to the ground.

as result, it has a great handeling.

Thanks for all your compliments guys!


----------



## R4VENS (Jan 1, 2009)

Gave auto tinoush ;p


----------



## gaaables (Mar 5, 2005)

very nice mate, looks a beauty. good photos too


----------



## gtrsmiles (Mar 10, 2008)

lovely example you have there matey, welcome to the club!


----------



## 2TurbosTwiceFun (Aug 28, 2009)

Welcome... And another +1 for the R33 GTRs  Woo... We're growing in numbers! How are the mods under the bonnet??


----------



## St3f (Mar 14, 2009)

Another GTR in the Netherlands . Simply awesome example you got there, nice one :thumbsup:


----------



## Tinoush (Oct 26, 2009)

2TurbosTwiceFun said:


> Welcome... And another +1 for the R33 GTRs  Woo... We're growing in numbers! How are the mods under the bonnet??


It's pretty much standard. car has only done 54000 klm. and you can see and feel it.

it has HKS intercoller hardpipes HKS oil cooler kit. turbo timer. kakimoto exhaust from downpipe. nismo break lines. around 350-380 bhp.
i am planing to push it to 500hp.  sorry for the poor English everyone.


----------



## Shilakadaddy (Aug 12, 2006)

Love the stance, what offset are the wheels?


----------



## Tinoush (Oct 26, 2009)

the total width of the wheels are 10j. 28cm


----------



## Tinoush (Oct 26, 2009)

I made some amateur movie :chairshot

YouTube - R33 GTR


----------



## Tinoush (Oct 26, 2009)

its while now and time for some updates.

my cat was stock and i start to get it to stage one.
first package. HKS goodies.
















then i decided to make it look bether :smokin:

























then it was time for the exhust.
3 inch downpipe and the japspeed Silenced decat.

























and the installation :runaway:


















made some pictures. :chuckle:

















the last thing was a power fc and the mapping

r33 gtr 440 hp
very happy with the result :clap:


----------



## Tinoush (Oct 26, 2009)

i never put a spec list here, so here it is till now.
Hks intercooler hardpipe.
HKS hypermax II suspention and demping,
HKS olie cooler
Kakimoto exhaust
HKS turbo timer
Nismo brake hoses
3 inch downpipe
japspeed 3 inch sileced decat
HKS air inductions
apexi Powe fc ecu 
apexi power fc hand commander.

and some small things that i have forget 

wheels are the Buddy clubs p1.
tyre size. 235/65/r18
my tuner was suprised of the power and he told me it is possible you have a pair of r34 gtr turbos but i am not shure so he kept it below 1 bar.
the car is running at 437 hp and i thing its great for track days.
maby i will go for garret 25ish somthing to get around 550-600 hp. its all stock but the car is still new (59.000 klm) and the internals shuld handel that kind of power. but for now i am a happy man :chuckle:


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Our blood and tears go into our cars literally!!


----------



## Tinoush (Oct 26, 2009)

i know mate i know.
now i have a problem.
my clutch can't handle the launches 
some more pictures


----------



## blitzer_bhoy (May 26, 2007)

lovely R33 mate...they look sooo much better with xenons!


----------



## Tinoush (Oct 26, 2009)

Thanks mate. it was one of the must have when i was buying a r33 insted of the 34.
here is one more picture that i love to share with you guys.


----------



## Arza (Jun 30, 2011)

your color looks like new!! im envious


----------



## Tinoush (Oct 26, 2009)

Arza said:


> your color looks like new!! im envious


Thanks. previous owner kept it in a garage and was driving in weekends only.
and a small upgrade to the looks.


----------



## .::TopSky::. (Nov 4, 2010)

God your R33 looks nice! Clean and subtle, exactly the way it should be 

Good Luck!


----------



## gtr.nation (Nov 26, 2009)

Very nice and clean car. Thumbs up !


----------



## ab20000 (Jun 30, 2012)

Love the wheels - look really good on the car


----------



## my2rhds (Jul 30, 2012)

How do you like the Kakimoto exhaust? I currently have an N1 and it's dead quiet. Was hoping for something with a little more grunt while keeping a high flow cat. Car looks amazingly clean btw.


----------



## Tinoush (Oct 26, 2009)

my2rhds said:


> How do you like the Kakimoto exhaust? I currently have an N1 and it's dead quiet. Was hoping for something with a little more grunt while keeping a high flow cat. Car looks amazingly clean btw.


Kakimoto's sound is a bit dark. not too loud. i have a silenced decat from japspeed so its not that loud in the car. but i love the sound passing 4000rpm.

Yesterday did a small upgrade to the looks


----------



## Tinoush (Oct 26, 2009)

thanks for comment guys. 
i hope i can keep it as clean as it is now. 
wheels has hit de sidewalk couple of times and needs some attention. 
got to find a company who can fix it.


----------



## Piggaz (Sep 5, 2002)

my2rhds said:


> How do you like the Kakimoto exhaust? I currently have an N1 and it's dead quiet. Was hoping for something with a little more grunt while keeping a high flow cat. Car looks amazingly clean btw.


I had one of these on my car and it was STUPID loud, however, that exhaust went onto a standard car and it was very tame. Is your car standard? 
Put 600 HP + worth of exhaust through it and it sounds LOUDER (no joke) than venting to atmo gates.


----------



## Tinoush (Oct 26, 2009)

Piggaz said:


> I had one of these on my car and it was STUPID loud, however, that exhaust went onto a standard car and it was very tame. Is your car standard?
> Put 600 HP + worth of exhaust through it and it sounds LOUDER (no joke) than venting to atmo gates.


your right, if i replace the silenced decat with the oem cat it's way too loud.
thats why i bought the silenced decat. mine is stage 1 438hp


----------



## Tinoush (Oct 26, 2009)

it's really hard to keep the S3 dash clean so i decided to wrap it all 










i also got some alcantara hand made handbrake an shift gaiter.









more wrap.


















and more









its easy now to keep it clean.









got some aluminum forged gear knob.(didn't like the nismo ones)


























now working on to fit this in the dash









its a mas 
i am moving the cc to make room


----------



## Tinoush (Oct 26, 2009)

it wil look like this shoped image


----------



## Wouter (Jul 30, 2011)

You need new floor mats Tinoush!  

Nice job so far


----------



## Tinoush (Oct 26, 2009)

Wouter said:


> You need new floor mats Tinoush!
> 
> Nice job so far


definitely 
got to get my hands on some nismo or oem floor mats


----------



## ian turbo (Apr 29, 2003)

Another series 3 .  sweet . I got one too


----------



## Wouter (Jul 30, 2011)

Tinoush, if you want Nismo floor mats, let me know  

It's good to be part of the Series 3 club


----------



## Tinoush (Oct 26, 2009)

Wouter said:


> Tinoush, if you want Nismo floor mats, let me know
> 
> It's good to be part of the Series 3 club


haha sure.
I let you know as soon as i get the money.
when i changed the clutch and my wedding is done i can spend some money on the mats.


----------



## scott240 (Jan 8, 2006)

All your pictures on pg 1 & 2 don't work for some reason. 

Looks good from what I can see on pg 3 though


----------



## Tinoush (Oct 26, 2009)

ian turbo said:


> Another series 3 .  sweet . I got one too


i know mate. i think they are the most prettiest gtr's ever made :nervous:
al the pictures are mising link now so here is how mine looks like

























i do some fresh photoshoot soon. made some changes sins then.


----------



## akasakaR33 (Oct 10, 2005)

Nice job Tinoush!

Interested to see how the Galaxy Tab works...let us know how that works out! Also, why did you not simply move the HVAC controls down below (I've seen people cut out the ashtray and the cigarette lighter, creating a 1-DIN space). Isn't it a pain to access the HVAC controls via the glove box?

Aki


----------



## DINGER B (Jul 8, 2012)

Lovely looking GTR you have there mate... Very nice :thumbsup:


----------



## Wouter (Jul 30, 2011)

akasakaR33 said:


> Nice job Tinoush!
> 
> Also, why did you not simply move the HVAC controls down below (I've seen people cut out the ashtray and the cigarette lighter, creating a 1-DIN space). Isn't it a pain to access the HVAC controls via the glove box?
> 
> Aki


Was thinking that aswell, why not ditch the OEM gauges? You can get lots of signals of a system like CAMP2 from HKS or similar and project it on your screen. 

I would prefer keeping my A/C controls and no gauges.


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Always nice seeing pictures of this lovely R33 GTR.


----------



## Tinoush (Oct 26, 2009)

akasakaR33 said:


> Nice job Tinoush!
> 
> Interested to see how the Galaxy Tab works...let us know how that works out! Also, why did you not simply move the HVAC controls down below (I've seen people cut out the ashtray and the cigarette lighter, creating a 1-DIN space). Isn't it a pain to access the HVAC controls via the glove box?
> 
> Aki


 
The idea of putting a saw in my oem dash gives me the creeps  
The car must stay in oem condition for the day if i or the next owner wants to bring it back to its stock glory.  
i think the HVAC controls in the glove box is going to be ok. i don't need to operate it every minute so let it stay there  
other option is above my knee but my turbo timer was already there. 
By the way aki, i love your blog. :smokin:


----------



## Tinoush (Oct 26, 2009)

Wouter said:


> Was thinking that aswell, why not ditch the OEM gauges? You can get lots of signals of a system like CAMP2 from HKS or similar and project it on your screen.
> 
> I would prefer keeping my A/C controls and no gauges.


to be able to place the tablet you must remove the metal frame that holds the Hvac and the stereo by unscrewing it. so the HVAC can't stay there. How ever, i take a good look later to conferm what i just said. 

but please do tel me more about the CAMP2 from HKS  does it work with bluethoot
how can you send the signal to the screen. Its such a pain, skylines don't have OBD-II.


----------



## Tinoush (Oct 26, 2009)

DINGER B said:


> Lovely looking GTR you have there mate... Very nice :thumbsup:





Kadir said:


> Always nice seeing pictures of this lovely R33 GTR.


Thanks guys


----------



## MS33 (Jun 27, 2007)

Very nice, another series 3.


----------



## Tinoush (Oct 26, 2009)

right, its done.
let me know what do you guys think about it. :shy:


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

Tinoush said:


> right, its done.
> let me know what do you guys think about it. :shy:


That is bloody brilliant! Well done!


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

That is pretty damn neat. Good work. Perfect size tablet..


----------



## ab20000 (Jun 30, 2012)

Great job there, car looks top. Love the wheels. Stupid question but how do you play music? Does the tab connect to an amp via the headphone jack?


----------



## Wouter (Jul 30, 2011)

Nice! 

Satnav working? 

Only thing I don't like is loosing the A/C controls. Drove 1400km this weekend in the GTR and I did use the A/C thing quite a lot!


----------



## Tinoush (Oct 26, 2009)

Kadir said:


> That is pretty damn neat. Good work. Perfect size tablet..


it is. it fits right in.


----------



## Tinoush (Oct 26, 2009)

ab20000 said:


> Great job there, car looks top. Love the wheels. Stupid question but how do you play music? Does the tab connect to an amp via the headphone jack?


i have a small amp underneath the passengers seat. it's contacted to it.


----------



## Tinoush (Oct 26, 2009)

Wouter said:


> Nice!
> 
> Satnav working?
> 
> Only thing I don't like is loosing the A/C controls. Drove 1400km this weekend in the GTR and I did use the A/C thing quite a lot!


haha satnav is fine. i skip the part where it show's my address. it was not a smart move to show that on the internet so i cut it out.


----------



## Tinoush (Oct 26, 2009)

My clutch was suffering from 436 hp. 
so i decide to upgrade the clutch. 
Old









new








Competation stage 4








we also changed the gearbox fluid and put some fresh oil in it  


apparently i was missing a part. a air channel to my front brake rotor. I never knew the gtr had does. so its a big plus. 










then we found out the half moon is leaking. when i tried to open the valve cover we found out the screws were lose. we opened it cleaned it an put every thing back together again. So now the car is mint again and i can enjoy the ride.










here is an eye candy.
an official nismo R34 GTR From nismo it self.









and my car in the air :squintdan


----------



## blitzer_bhoy (May 26, 2007)

What kind if power can that competition clutch stage 4 handle?


----------



## ab20000 (Jun 30, 2012)

blitzer_bhoy said:


> What kind if power can that competition clutch stage 4 handle?


As above please :thumbsup:


----------



## Tinoush (Oct 26, 2009)

blitzer_bhoy said:


> What kind if power can that competition clutch stage 4 handle?


lets say around 500-550 hp. 
right now i have around 440hp and when i launch it, i get all 4 wheels spining. it bites very hard. the only down side to it is the shaking clutch when driving away. its because of its form (not round) but i got used to it. You won't feel this anymore when the clutch is warm after some driving. I am very happy with it but there is still an on and off feeling to it that you have to get used to.


----------



## RadoGTST (Jul 5, 2010)

Some really nice upgrades here 
Great idea with dash + tablet, looks really good too with carbon wrap.
Good luck with your next plans!


----------



## blitzer_bhoy (May 26, 2007)

Tinoush said:


> lets say around 500-550 hp.
> right now i have around 440hp and when i launch it, i get all 4 wheels spining. it bites very hard. the only down side to it is the shaking clutch when driving away. its because of its form (not round) but i got used to it. You won't feel this anymore when the clutch is warm after some driving. I am very happy with it but there is still an on and off feeling to it that you have to get used to.


Nice one mate....the thing is most twin plates are around £1500+ so its a decent alternative from the sounds of it...I'm looking fo be around 500BHP ATF so this will be a better bet for me...keep us posted on how it is once bedded in...or maybe youve already bedded it in with the launches!!!!


----------



## DINGER B (Jul 8, 2012)

Very nice... Top work there my friend. :thumbsup:


----------



## Tinoush (Oct 26, 2009)

blitzer_bhoy said:


> Nice one mate....the thing is most twin plates are around £1500+ so its a decent alternative from the sounds of it...I'm looking fo be around 500BHP ATF so this will be a better bet for me...keep us posted on how it is once bedded in...or maybe youve already bedded it in with the launches!!!!


haha no mate its still holding strong (after 4000km). i still get wheel spin when i dump the clutch, so. it got a bit smoother now. no more vibration like before but i think it can handle 500 hp atf easy.

once i almost broke one of my friend nek with my showoff lounch. he was not ready for this much evil power haha.

@dinger b: thanks


----------



## Tinoush (Oct 26, 2009)

finally some fresh flor mats
















before and after


----------



## Tinoush (Oct 26, 2009)

And gave the xenon headlights some love 

















Also cleaned the engine bay.
take some pictures later


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Nice updates!


----------



## Bspilner (Apr 18, 2014)

Somebody tow hooked your front licence plate?  Had that twice, but on my bumper!!!


----------



## Tinoush (Oct 26, 2009)

It's very enoying.


----------



## Tinoush (Oct 26, 2009)

intake plenum gasket were gone.
Koolhaas motorsport replaced all of them with hks gaskets.
it's more safe for higher boost now.









didn't like the look of the plenum either so i gave it a treat.
































:flame:


----------



## Tinoush (Oct 26, 2009)

and bought some side skirt extensions 
applied some red gt line inspired by nismo gtr :chuckle:


----------



## Tinoush (Oct 26, 2009)

and they are fitted. 
looks good i have to say


----------



## ab20000 (Jun 30, 2012)

Nice work - small details make all the difference.


----------



## MS33 (Jun 27, 2007)

Nice work Tinoush.


----------



## Tinoush (Oct 26, 2009)

Thanks guys.
Has any one seen one of these seats in real life?
i like them but have no clue if they fit in r33.


----------



## Tinoush (Oct 26, 2009)

i took Mook advise and bought a 300zx gear knob and it looks fantastic with the alcantara


----------



## Alex C (Aug 10, 2005)

Very Nice.

Where were your alcantara gaitors from if I may ask?

I copied Mook and a few other with that gearknob also, not fitted yet.


----------



## Alex C (Aug 10, 2005)

On the seats, do you have the dimensions? I know that anything wider than 580mm on the shoulder bolsters risks rubbing on the door. The rest should be fine.

I think planted technology seat rails might work with Sparco (I have just got some to fit my Cobra seats which are very similar or the same as cobra mountings I think).

GSM sports seats in UK are good for advice.


----------



## Tinoush (Oct 26, 2009)

Alex C said:


> On the seats, do you have the dimensions? I know that anything wider than 580mm on the shoulder bolsters risks rubbing on the door. The rest should be fine.
> 
> I think planted technology seat rails might work with Sparco (I have just got some to fit my Cobra seats which are very similar or the same as cobra mountings I think).
> 
> GSM sports seats in UK are good for advice.


thanks mate. the alcantara was from a guy making them hand made in uk. i ordered it from ebay. i will have a look if i can find him.
as for the seat, i think it fits then


----------



## Tinoush (Oct 26, 2009)

Alex C said:


> Very Nice.
> 
> Where were your alcantara gaitors from if I may ask?
> 
> I copied Mook and a few other with that gearknob also, not fitted yet.


i am very sure it was this guy mate
RED STITCH FITS NISSAN SKYLINE R33 GEAR + HANDBRAKE BOOT 1993-1998 ALCANTARA | eBay

And Alex, do you know this company? people say their seats are not fake. The low price has to do with their purchase amount. I am not from uk so i can't know.
http://www.sportseats4u.co.uk/index.php?_a=viewProd&productId=1218


----------



## Jags (May 20, 2007)

Tinoush said:


> i am very sure it was this guy mate
> RED STITCH FITS NISSAN SKYLINE R33 GEAR + HANDBRAKE BOOT 1993-1998 ALCANTARA | eBay
> 
> And Alex, do you know this company? people say their seats are not fake. The low price has to do with their purchase amount. I am not from uk so i can't know.
> Sparco R333 Reclining Sport Seat - GSM Sport Seats


I'd say that GSM are legit, they also trade on skylineowners.com, however, never used them myself


----------



## Nas (Sep 22, 2008)

Yes as above, I've used GSM performance / Sportseats and they are legitimate - stock comes from factory direct. I visited in store but I imagine the same quality of help / information can be provided via phone / email etc. They also provided me with a good deal!


----------



## Alex C (Aug 10, 2005)

Yes GSM are sportseats4u .... It's where I got my subframe a from. Great service from them


----------



## Tinoush (Oct 26, 2009)

Thanks alot guys. I only hope the shipping to Netherlands is not gonna break the bank lol


----------



## Tinoush (Oct 26, 2009)

New updates.
Resprayed the complete front bumper and the splitter. All the speed bumps damages are gone now. Resprayed bought door handles, they were in bad shape. And got some V-spac Spats under it. 

















And to make the old girl happy i gave it a good polish for the first time. it really brings the lines out doesn't it


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Its a very good looking car. Good stuff!!


----------



## Jamesjsy (Aug 25, 2015)

Absolutely cracking car, ive just brought a V-spec 95 model, just ordered a consult Bluetooth adapater.

Tinoush, could i ask you list the parts required to fit the Galaxy Tab 2 in the dash 

Power Cables, Amps, Bluetooth devices etc

How does the Tab stay powered and how is it secured in place?

Cheers
James


----------



## wazrx7 (Jun 30, 2015)

Jamesjsy said:


> Absolutely cracking car, ive just brought a V-spec 95 model, just ordered a consult Bluetooth adapater.
> 
> Tinoush, could i ask you list the parts required to fit the Galaxy Tab 2 in the dash
> 
> ...


Id like to know as well please


----------



## Alex C (Aug 10, 2005)

Just in case anyone uses /used this thread, the planted technology seat rails DO NOT FIT CORRECTLY. The seat belt bracket clashes with the transmission tunnel, drivers side impossible to bodge even. Plus you sit about 15cm higher up and it's a ridiculous driving position. Complete waste of my money....bride seems only option.


----------



## Tinoush (Oct 26, 2009)

Jamesjsy said:


> Absolutely cracking car, ive just brought a V-spec 95 model, just ordered a consult Bluetooth adapater.
> 
> Tinoush, could i ask you list the parts required to fit the Galaxy Tab 2 in the dash
> 
> ...


TBH i am going for a double din now. Not having a radio is not fun anymore. And streaming music is costly. You need a amp. From headjack to amp and from amp to speakers. For power you will need a car usb charger. Open it and solder the radio plus + an mines - cords to the charger. And from the charger to tablet via usb. I had a problem with alternator noise in sound and had to use a 12 to 220v converter to get rid of the problem. So it's like charging it at home. My other tablet (the 10 inch) didn't had this problem. This tablet fit's like a factory made thing becouse if it's size. I made 2 brackets behind it to keep it in place. 2 apps needed, one for saving power and other one for let the tablet stay on when charging. I chek that and put it here later. 
I can't use the consult Bluetooth adapater becouse of my aftermarket ECU.
if you buy a tablet with bluetooth in it you don't need anything els to conact it.
hope this helps. Don't mind my english :runaway:

defenitly watch this.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u-ALYArl5S4


----------



## Tinoush (Oct 26, 2009)

New update
I am looking for carbon dash for a while now. They are not easy to find and if i can find one it will cost one of my kidneys  After watching a lot of DIY videos and reading other forums i have decided to make my own. Yes with real carbon fibre and epoxy. Not the fake carbon wrap. Looks good i think for my first attempt at home.


----------



## Tinoush (Oct 26, 2009)

Now looking for some recaro seats and sparco suede wheel.


----------



## ab20000 (Jun 30, 2012)

Looks outstanding mate, fantastic work and great improvement to an already awesome car.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Tinoush said:


> TBH i am going for a double din now. Not having a radio is not fun anymore. And streaming music is costly. You need a amp. From headjack to amp and from amp to speakers. For power you will need a car usb charger. Open it and solder the radio plus + an mines - cords to the charger. And from the charger to tablet via usb. I had a problem with alternator noise in sound and had to use a 12 to 220v converter to get rid of the problem. So it's like charging it at home. My other tablet (the 10 inch) didn't had this problem. This tablet fit's like a factory made thing becouse if it's size. I made 2 brackets behind it to keep it in place. 2 apps needed, one for saving power and other one for let the tablet stay on when charging. I chek that and put it here later.
> I can't use the consult Bluetooth adapater becouse of my aftermarket ECU.
> if you buy a tablet with bluetooth in it you don't need anything els to conact it.
> hope this helps. Don't mind my english :runaway:
> ...


can't you just load the tablet with music? Seems crazy switching to a bog standard headunit now.


----------



## Tinoush (Oct 26, 2009)

Mookistar said:


> can't you just load the tablet with music? Seems crazy switching to a bog standard headunit now.


i did it Mook. i have around 100 songs on it. Missing the handsfree is also an issue. But maybe i might keep it.


----------



## Tinoush (Oct 26, 2009)

ab20000 said:


> Looks outstanding mate, fantastic work and great improvement to an already awesome car.


Thanks mate.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Tinoush said:


> i did it Mook. i have around 100 songs on it. Missing the handsfree is also an issue. But maybe i might keep it.


100? when I said "load" I meant 1000's lol.


----------



## Jamesjsy (Aug 25, 2015)

I've installed my Tab 2 bud, works brilliant with the 4 channel amp i purchased with Bluetooth receiver, so i can just stream to the amp without any AUX /Head jack, moved the heater controls in place of the Ashtray and moved the cig lighter into the arm rest with USB cable connected.

Ive actually just ordered a "Nexus 7" Tablet now to replace the Tab 2, as there is a ROM/OS called "AutoDroid" which makes it a full car friendly usable device as per attached.

http://www.android-hilfe.de/attachments/img-20150419-wa0029-jpeg.390585/


----------



## Tinoush (Oct 26, 2009)

Do you have a picture of relocate ac unit?
And let us know more about the nexus when you get it.


----------



## Jamesjsy (Aug 25, 2015)

Yeah bud

Had a surround made to fit round where ashtray was

https://www.dropbox.com/s/ynguqzudky1y8ir/photo%2016-10-2015%2C%2012%2031%2004.jpg?dl=0

Heater control in

https://www.dropbox.com/s/y06ki97qg1wvib0/photo%2017-10-2015%2C%2009%2048%2012.jpg?dl=0

Hopefully links work


----------



## Jamesjsy (Aug 25, 2015)

Got a Nexus 7 off eBay for 50 quid, so cheaper than buying double din 

Ordered 1 of these also https://www.google.je/search?q=RTL2832U+based+USB+DVB-T+dongles&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&hl=en-je&client=safari#hl=en-je&q=RTL2832U+based+USB+DVB-T

Along with a OTG split cable which will enable charging of device and the FM dongle for FM hopefully.. 

http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/4-Port-Power-Micro-USB-Host-OTG-Hub-Power-Charging-Adapter-Cable-for-Samsung-HTC-/171735514091?nav=SEARCH

http://youtu.be/CK2Qghpf7bA


----------



## Tinoush (Oct 26, 2009)

Jamesjsy said:


> Got a Nexus 7 off eBay for 50 quid, so cheaper than buying double din
> 
> Ordered 1 of these also https://www.google.je/search?q=RTL2832U+based+USB+DVB-T+dongles&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&hl=en-je&client=safari#hl=en-je&q=RTL2832U+based+USB+DVB-T
> 
> ...


Please let me know if you can find a way to make the FM radio work with the tablet.


----------



## muzzer2002 (Oct 10, 2007)

i had my heater controls in the armrest box as it had an adapter lead extension if that helps anyone out


----------



## Alex C (Aug 10, 2005)

Looks really good the dash!

What did you learn / would you do different if you did it again?

Fancy making some more :wavey::chuckle:


----------



## Tinoush (Oct 26, 2009)

muzzer2002 said:


> i had my heater controls in the armrest box as it had an adapter lead extension if that helps anyone out


I soldered extension cables to it (30 cables ) but if there is a adapter lead extension let us know. Many people asked me and i didn't know if there is any to buy.


----------



## Tinoush (Oct 26, 2009)

Alex C said:


> Looks really good the dash!
> 
> What did you learn / would you do different if you did it again?
> 
> *Fancy making some more* :wavey::chuckle:


The wife will divorce me if she sees one more drup of epoxy in th eliving room. :runaway:
i will look into this becouse many people has asked me if i can make some more.
If i can find a place/workshop and the time then yes.

What i have learned: It is very hard to keep the carbon structure in the right way. once you lay the carbon down there is no going back. If i am going to do this many more times for you guys, then i have to get a vacuum pump. :chuckle:

i will look into this.


----------



## ab20000 (Jun 30, 2012)

muzzer2002 said:


> i had my heater controls in the armrest box as it had an adapter lead extension if that helps anyone out


This is exactly what I'm after - just didn't fancy soldering so many cables.

Did you buy one or make it?


----------



## Tinoush (Oct 26, 2009)

Found something a bit rare and now it matches my cluster. Put some leds in it and it looks beautiful.


----------



## adidas (Oct 11, 2015)

Tinoush said:


> New update
> I am looking for carbon dash for a while now. They are not easy to find and if i can find one it will cost one of my kidneys  After watching a lot of DIY videos and reading other forums i have decided to make my own. Yes with real carbon fibre and epoxy. Not the fake carbon wrap. Looks good i think for my first attempt at home.



Im trying to do the same, ordered stuff already and testing now on some bits and bobs i have laying around yours look reallygood! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tinoush (Oct 26, 2009)

Don't forget to show us the result


----------



## northwest (Nov 21, 2015)

Tinoush said:


> right, its done.
> let me know what do you guys think about it. :shy:



That is brilliant mate, Ive just purchased a series 3 1997 too but in black and I think i may look to doing this too!


----------



## Drew1876 (Dec 22, 2015)

thing is beautiful


----------



## Drew1876 (Dec 22, 2015)

can't wait for them to be legal in the states


----------



## imy1428 (Dec 20, 2015)

this is a nice clean car loving the alloys


----------



## dunnman99 (Dec 10, 2015)

*tire and wheel setup*

what is your tire and wheel setup?

size and offset/backspacing.

Thank you


----------



## dunnman99 (Dec 10, 2015)

*spring setup inquiry*

Is your suspension setup stock? What did you go with.

I need to change mine up.


----------

